# All pond solution ext filter



## Samjpikey (27 May 2013)

Has anyone got any feedback about these ? 

I'm thinking of maybe buying a used one for £20 
It's 1000lh , 
I have only used fluval and its been solid for about 5 years 
Feedback highly appreciated . 
Cheers


----------



## Henry (27 May 2013)

They do the job pretty well. You do get what you pay for though, with the plastics being a little on the brittle side. As long as you're not too rough with the baskets etc, it's fine. Flow rate is good, and it doesn't clog easily. For the money, it does a fairly admirable job.


----------



## Samjpikey (27 May 2013)

He wants £25 , it's 3 years old and has only one sponge and the hoses  but no meadia or spray bar , 
Do you think it's worth the £25 ?? 
Cheers


----------



## sciencefiction (27 May 2013)

I'd get a new one instead. £25 looks steep for a 3 year old APS 
A new one with all the media inside, hoses and spraybar is £49.99, plus it's in warranty.


----------



## Samjpikey (27 May 2013)

Yea I did check out their site , well you just made me decide , I will pass on the £25  
Are they worth the £50 new ??


----------



## justissaayman (27 May 2013)

Eheim 2213 is on amazon for £30...

and All Pond Solutions is in actual fact a Sun Sun filter.


----------



## livewire (27 May 2013)

With media added the flow rate wont be much more than 500lph if you are lucky so as long as your not looking to use it on a tank larger than 100L you should be fine. I am running one on the tank in my Avatar (60L) and it does a good job. 

But as already said I would pay the extra to get a new filter.


----------



## Samjpikey (27 May 2013)

The name sun sun says it all really ! 
I have a 125 liter jewel , not flooded at the moment , will be in a month or so .
I have previously used the fluval 205 and its been sufficient but since the majority use the '10x' rule I presume i need something a bit bigger , 
But after substrate and hardscape it's got to be about 90 liters , so I guess around 1000plh will be ok . Any recommendations? 
I do have an decent internal filter which runs max at 800lph which I can use alongside the fluval as a temporary measure until I get a decent external .
Is it worth buying used ? 
Cheers


----------



## justissaayman (27 May 2013)

Eheim 2213. Epic filter!


----------



## livewire (27 May 2013)

IMO you can get good bargains buying second hand, usually when someone has had a short stint at fishkeeping only to sell all their equipment shortly after buying it. 

But I wouldn't want to buy a filter that is 3 years old, but that's just me being cautious.


----------



## sa80mark (27 May 2013)

All filters will lose flow with head height media etc all being factors if your set on the 10x rule id be looking a aroung 1200lph this might give you 800lph after flow restrictions other than that look at using a power head to supplement your flow 

Mark


----------



## Samjpikey (27 May 2013)

Any recommendations on a decent filter that will do 1200lph ?? 
Cheers


----------



## sa80mark (27 May 2013)

I am a big fan of the fluval filters id go for a fluval 406 if memory serves me right there rated around 1400lph but have a flow control so would give you plenty of adjustment other than that theres plenty of eheim that are very well regarded I suppose most of the choice comes down to budget but id always advise go as big as you can, this will give you adjustment and save you having to either buy bigger in the future or and extra powerheads


----------



## Henry (27 May 2013)

I've read of various issues with the recently manufactured 2213; not anywhere near what they used to be. The APS EF series serves a purpose at a budget price. I've used them in the past until I could buy something of better quality. Anither fairly decent (but slightlt more expensive) filter is the AquaOne Aquis or TetraTec EX filters. Both are ok for the price.

Don't be put off by snobbery, and people sneering at the brand; its no frills, but it works.


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 May 2013)

Id rather have the aquis than the fluval, it feels much stronger, better built, than the fluval, its easier to bleed air from, and they come with black spray bars and longer hoses. The only plus points for the fluval is the quick release taps and carbon media
I bought fluval off a guy who ran it for 3 weeks and said it was s**t, for £20
Cant comment on the rest havnt tried em


----------



## Samjpikey (28 May 2013)

Does the '10x' rule cover the loss of flow reduction ? There will be different reviews and most people will swear by the ones that they have used/use , maybe I will just choose one and make it trial and error  

Cheers


----------



## Samjpikey (2 Jun 2013)

Just seen that you can get the fluval 306 off eBay new for £87 including shipping . 
Seems like an ok deal , 
????


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Jun 2013)

Are you sure its 306 seems cheap enough there about £100


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Jun 2013)

I found this deal as well ? This seems like a good deal right ?? 
And yes it was at that price for the 306, 
Cheers


----------



## livewire (3 Jun 2013)

That is the cheapest new EX1200 I have ever seen!! 

Bargain IMO


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Jun 2013)

Do you think it's a must buy ? 
I need 1200 lph on my 120 liter .
And apparently there's a 10% discount floating round on one of the voucher sites !


----------



## livewire (3 Jun 2013)

Well I have 2 EX1200's and have not had any issues with them, for what they cost they are great filters IMO.


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Jun 2013)

How much did you pay ?? 

Well basing on the fact that an all pond solution 1000 is £49.99 and the tetratec 1200 is £21 more ...... Says it all really .


----------



## livewire (3 Jun 2013)

I have had mine for around 2 years, and paid around £100 each.

Also have an APS1000 filter running on my Arc60 (tank in my avatar) but would not want to run it on anything larger than 80L.


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Jun 2013)

Doesn't help that it's out of stock grrr..... 

What would you think a fair price would be for a used good condition fluval 305 witouth media but with pipes ??


----------



## Reuben (8 Jun 2013)

I had an APS 2000 XF.  I didn't like it at all.  Very noisy!  Did try all sorts of messing about to improve it including removing all media, but I though mine was way too loud.  Incidentally replaced with a TMC v2 powerbox 400 (rated at just about half the flow rate of the APS) and was stunned at just how much better the flow rate was even with the filter chock full of media.  The APS flow rate seemed highly optimistic...


----------



## plantnoob (8 Jun 2013)

if the aps filters are anything like their powerheads , i would avoid like the plague . recently got an aps 1200lph powerhead and its horribly noisy .


----------



## Samjpikey (10 Jun 2013)

Nice to hear everyone's experiences , 
To be honest the aps filters just didn't click for be  , 
I have gone with a aquamanta efx 400.


----------



## sciencefiction (10 Jun 2013)

I love my two APS 2000 filters  One is a year and a half old, the other just a few months old and they've done what I've wanted from them so far.


----------



## Samjpikey (10 Jun 2013)

I'm sure they have , I suppose people have different reviews , its all a matter of opinion with trial and error not forgetting recommendations


----------



## Samjpikey (10 Jun 2013)

Is the lava rock you find at morrisons/sainsburys (bbq stuff) ok to use in the filter ?? 
I'm guessing it could actually be man made but has someone used it before ?? 
Cheers


----------



## Brian Murphy (11 Jun 2013)

I have a 1400 and a 2000 and Im not happy with the flow but thats in a juwel rio 400.  Id go for the bigger filter like the 2000 and pay that bit extra to achieve the 10x rule


----------



## Samjpikey (12 Jun 2013)

I'm going to set up the aquamanta , if that doesn't work out to be enough which I'm pretty sure it will then I can add my fluval 205 and that should be plenty , i think an external filter should definatley be made with an added chamber for co2 connection so no actual interference with outflow pipe, maybe they have ???


----------



## sr20det (12 Jun 2013)

I have the all pond solution one (think its also 1000lph), have had it for 3 years, no issues so far to be fair.


----------



## Samjpikey (13 Jun 2013)

Hi guys . Received my aquamanta today and I must say that I'm really impressed , seems a very sturdy and robust unit. And it's huge compared to my 205, 
I'm a bit indecisive on where to position the out flow.
Either inflow & out flow on the same side (right hand Sand) of the tank or position the spray bar at the along the  rear top :/ 
How have you got yours positioned ??


----------



## Samjpikey (13 Jun 2013)

What about using these in the filter ?? Plastic pot scubbers Pound land special ;p


----------



## discusdan (15 Jun 2013)

anybody seen or used this filter? looks like a copy of an old ehiem. 
£50 for 1400lph seems a good price.

 Jebao One Touch Aquarium External Canister Filter Fish Tank Marine | eBay

My fluval 405 has just sprung a leak from the base of the canister right where the small rubber foot goes in.


----------



## Samjpikey (15 Jun 2013)

If its from the base cant you use some sort of polyurethane glue and coat the whole bottom and feet etc with it , may give it another lease of life


----------



## discusdan (15 Jun 2013)

I've sacrificed my lunch box and sat it in a pool or silicone 

still after another cheap good filter though.


----------



## Samjpikey (15 Jun 2013)

Ahh Fair enough , does it still leak ??


----------



## discusdan (15 Jun 2013)

dono, find out tomorrow.
.


----------



## Samjpikey (15 Jun 2013)

Ok ,  I've never heard of that make of filter you mentioned so cannot help you there , but what about an APS one ? 
Cheers


----------



## discusdan (16 Jun 2013)

Hopefully got the leak on my fluval 405 sorted.

First i siliconed the inside of the canister. only one corner was leaking but I thought I might as well do all 4 while i was at it. To be honest this probably would have been enough to stop the leak.







Next I filled up my lunch box with a load of silicone, it was the only thing I could find big enough to fit on the bottom of the canister, then sat the canister in it.





then left a few books on it over night untill the silicone had set.





Probably a bit over the top but I wanted to be safe than sorry and silicone is cheap. fingers crossed it will work ok.

Just got to find a new lunch box for work tomorrow!


----------

